# Raw food and Poo



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We switched Penny to raw food yesterday. She normally goes poo after every meal, 4 times a day. But today she has only gone once, this morning. Is this normal? She is acting normal...crazy as ever. Her poo's yesterday were surrounded by mucus.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup! Less of them, compact, and they break down quickly.


----------

